# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  What If Men Had Women's Hair?

## gmonasco

A new Dove commercial from Brazil investigates the question of what it would be like if men had hair like that seen in commercials for shampoo.

It spends a lot of time waving seductively in the breeze, it turns out, even if you're just sitting in the office.

http://www.businessinsider.com/new-d...mercial-2013-3

----------


## mariechin1234

It's possible, this is called the androgenic hair. Hormones play a great role in hair growth, breast enlargement and physique of every person.

----------


## baldbutcool

Lol I couldn't imagine that but it is quite interesting. Anyway I see men all the time with similar hair as to women.

----------


## polios

I will get the hair cut of He Man soon. He is anyway the most hetero guy I know.

----------


## VFrankenstein

I wish I had hair like He Man!

----------


## polios

Believe me, I also want to have hair like him. But he is just too blonde for me.

----------


## jessfoo

I have short hair (Not through choice) and I used to always get called Justin Bieber -.-

----------


## JLewis

Hormones play a great role in growth of women's facial hair.

----------


## pkipling

The video is no longer available to view, but I immediately thought of a guy that works at my local grocery store who has full on long, curly, thick Jon Snow/Kit Harrington hair. I actually saw him today and thought the ladies _must_ be jealous of him. He has better hair than any of them. 
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## online

Hormones play a great role in hair growth, breast enlargement and physique of every person.

----------

